# IDE / Sata Converter DVD LW nicht erkannt



## PEACEpolska (30. Dezember 2009)

hi, 
wie schon in der Überschrift beschrieben wird mein DVD LW (das spezielle LG GDR-8164B) welches mit IDE funktioniert über einen IDE / SATA konverter nicht erkannt.
Mein Mainboard ist ein Biostar TP43D2 - A7
Im Bios wird es nicht erkannt, sprich der SATA slot wird als nicht belegt angezeigt.
Stomversorgung ist an dem Konverter sowie an dem Laufwerk angeklemmt.
nun dachte ich mir ihr könnt mir hoffentlich helfen.

danke schon mal
Gruß PEACEpolska


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2009)

Hast du auch einen konverter,der mit optischen laufwerken (cd/dvd rom)zurecht kommt?
Ist das laufwerk auch auf "master" gejumpert?


----------



## PEACEpolska (30. Dezember 2009)

es handelt sich um den SATA to IDE Converter von LogiLink
laut Herstellerseite ist er für CD/DVD geeignet


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2009)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> es handelt sich um den SATA to IDE Converter von LogiLink
> laut Herstellerseite ist er für CD/DVD geeignet


Dann solltest du mal an dein laufwerk schauen.Da müssen jumper (steckbrücken) dran sein mit denen du einstellen kannst,ob das laufwerk als master oder slave erkannt wird.Das laufwerk *muß* dabei auf master eingestellt sein.Dein adapter wird es sonst eher nicht erkennen.


----------



## PEACEpolska (31. Dezember 2009)

ok, was ich meine war der Jumper schon auf master gesteckt (ganz rechts MA). siehe Bild 1. 
nun ist es auf CS, was bedeutet dies? hat es irg welche auswirkungen?
habe gerade gesehen das auf dem converter auch so ein jumper ist.


ich versuche mal den jumper des converters umzustecken sowie das LW wieder auf master zu stellen.
könnte da irg. was passieren?

edit: flix die 2 Jumper umgesteckt, und wer sagt es. es geht.

vielen dank fürdie schnelle Antwort


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2009)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> ok, was ich meine war der Jumper schon auf master gesteckt (ganz rechts MA). siehe Bild 1.
> nun ist es auf CS, was bedeutet dies? hat es irg welche auswirkungen?
> habe gerade gesehen das auf dem converter auch so ein jumper ist.


CS steht für *C*able *S*elect,soll heißen das das laufwerk sich danach richtet ob es am master bzw. slave-port des kabels hängt.



> edit: flix die 2 Jumper umgesteckt, und wer sagt es. es geht.
> 
> vielen dank fürdie schnelle Antwort


Keine ursache,auch wenn ich sooo schnell nicht war...


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ließ sich kein LG Laufwerk mit einen IDE / Sata Converter betreiben. Ich hatte das auch mal Probiert.


----------

